
Open Offices Are a Capitalist Dead End - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/25/opinion/wework-adam-neumann.html
======
artsyca
I'm pretty sick of having had all the best intentions over these past ten
years yet walking into a bunch of shitshow situations centered around bullshit
agile antipatterns

Is anyone else sick of living hand to mouth in the land of plenty?

~~~
foxyv
I think that's why we're seeing increasing popularity of Stoicism and blogs
like Mr. Money Mustache. Do we really need all this junk? How is it, that
nothing is left over from such huge amounts of prosperity that is just falling
in our laps. Why do we have to keep buying more and more junk?

[https://www.mrmoneymustache.com/](https://www.mrmoneymustache.com/)

------
ken
Nothing new here, but he does pull together lots of references to the claimed
benefits and failed goals of open office spaces.

